
“Car Talk” Logic Puzzler This Week: The Prisoners and the Hats - DrScump
http://www.cartalk.com/content/prisoners-and-hats-0?question
======
EthanSutin
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoners_and_hats_puzzle](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoners_and_hats_puzzle)

------
DrScump
Please be kind and label any postings of solutions with "SPOILER!"

I got it; you can, too!

